# Bekomm den Verzeichnisschutz nicht mehr raus!



## foxx21 (2. Juli 2002)

Hallöle!


Ich habe auf meinen Server bei der Kontrolltafel mal mit den htacess. verzeichnis schutz gespielt und, dann alles wieder rückgängig gemaht, allso man kann ja dort für ein gewisses Verzeichnis einen htaccess. verzeichnis schutz anlegen mit einem oder mehreren usernamen und passwörter , und man kann natürlich diesen schutz auch wieder aufheben. ich habe nun alle in jedem verzeichnis wieder aufgehoben , aber wenn ich auf die site gehe fragt er mich trotzdem danach. meine frage jetzt an euch, hat schon mal einer erfahrung mit sowas gemacht und wie kann man das lösen


-greez


----------



## Christoph (2. Juli 2002)

leere .htaccess raufspielen


----------



## foxx21 (2. Juli 2002)

kenn mich mit den nicht aus, wir funktioniert das?


----------



## Christoph (2. Juli 2002)

wenn du schreibst das du deinen Verzeichnisse mit .htaccess geschützt hast erstellst du einfach eine leere .htaccess und kopierts sie per FTP auf deinen Webserver. damit überschreibst du die alte mit den alten angaben!


----------



## dennislassiter (9. Juli 2002)

wenn z.B. die .htaccess datei in dem verzeichnis "secret/1" ist (vom root aus gesehen), dann musst du einfach folgendes machen



```
START->AUSFÜHREN: ftp server.de
cd secret
cd 1
delete .htaccess
bye
```

das "bye" gehört dazu


aber jetzt
bye


----------



## foxx21 (10. Juli 2002)

ich brauch keine htacess auf den server kopieren , das mach ich mit der serverkontrolltafel


----------

